# Anabolster--Professionalmuscle



## Zipsteak (Nov 9, 2014)

Anyone heard of this guy? My friend said he just frontloaded 2000mg EQ, although he works on an oil rig in the ocean and cant talk to him about if its legit or not outside of that comment he made. He threw me the email he used to place order. 

Seems too generic to be legit, but im more interested in the option of raws than anything else. But he claims to have domestic line as well.. 

Prices arent too good to be true, so thats why im here. 

The .com makes me edgy, Also hes on professional muscle.

Thanks guys

-Zip


----------



## Jada (Nov 9, 2014)

1. A website..... bing bing bin bing
2. Professional  muscle  forum. ... bing bing bing bing bing bing bing...bing
          Bing = **** NO


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 9, 2014)

Zipsteak said:


> Anyone heard of this guy? My friend said he just frontloaded 2000mg EQ, although he works on an oil rig in the ocean and cant talk to him about if its legit or not outside of that comment he made. He threw me the email he used to place order.
> 
> Seems too generic to be legit, but im more interested in the option of raws than anything else. But he claims to have domestic line as well..
> 
> ...



if thats all u can get give it a try


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 9, 2014)

Stay away 4m sources on PM; They are selective scammers
A good while ago i was referred to someone their for raws, long story short out of everything i ordered (5 or 6 products) only 1 ended up being legitimate

 .Com sites are a  hit/miss so it's up 2u


----------



## Yaya (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm not a fan of PM for many reasons... A few of there sources are g2g but others aren't by any means...

As Bundy said, do what u gotta do if it's all u can get a hold of


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 9, 2014)

How desperate are you to start a cycle? If you can hold, hold until the last minute and keep your ear to the ground. That money stuff is as hard to come by as is that good juice.


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks guys, going to give them a pass, seems to commercial for my taste. too out in the open. Just wanted to check for my buddy so i didnt follow his foot steps if he is referring me. I know tons of dude who receive their orders from .com places but who the hell knows what it really is or if its even real or dosed properly.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 9, 2014)

Zipsteak said:


> Thanks guys, going to give them a pass, seems to commercial for my taste. too out in the open. Just wanted to check for my buddy so i didnt follow his foot steps if he is referring me. I know tons of dude who receive their orders from .com places but who the hell knows what it really is or if its even real or dosed properly.



Yes it's a jungle bro, and for every secure vine there is a slippery, venomous, life sapping immoral snake.


----------



## Mensa273 (Nov 28, 2014)

Jada said:


> 1. A website..... bing bing bin bing
> 2. Professional  muscle  forum. ... bing bing bing bing bing bing bing...bing
> Bing = **** NO



Now that's funny


----------

